# Any tips for taking care of Pea**************** fry?



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

A female pea-c-o-c-k that I bought from the LFS had fry in her mouth. It took me and my friend a couple hours to figure out why the other fish were attacking her and then we moved her to a 10 gallon quarantine tank. A few hours later she released her fry which were about 30-40 of them. It looks like they're fine now since its been a couple of days. I was just wondering if theres any tips on caring for them. I was thinking about buying some powdered fry food. I also am not sure how long I should keep the female in there since they don't go back into her mouth anymore. They just hide in the gravel at night and then swim freely during the day. I just don't want her to start eating them if I end up leaving her in there too long. Any other suggestions like water changes and brands of food...etc.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would remove that female now. She will eat them. As for care of the fry simply do wc's every other day or so, feeding at least twice a day can use flake food that you just crumble tiny tiny for them they'll pick at it and eat it. As for keeping them i wanna say more then likely their hybrids but dunno for sure.


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

The female did come from a tank of the same species of pea-c-o-c-k though. Hopefully they're not hybrids but still cool nonetheless.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would raise them. The fact that she was in with peac.o.c.k.s is a bonus but doesn't mean she lived with them before shipping. Thats the downside to purchasing cichlids from a lfs. They cross-breed so much its almost impossible to guarantee you get a true strain vs purchasing (and sometimes paying less) for a pure strain.


----------



## tv4184 (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the advice so far. My friend is going to let me keep the female pea.c.o.c.k. in my cichlid tank so she won't be abused by his fish. He paid about $60 for the pair and they only sold in pairs. Maybe I can snap a photo later tonight and post it for you guys to see. We definately want to raise these fish and I hope they're not too much of a cross breed then we'll have some nice fish. I'll just follow the crushed flakes advice then because I had thought about buying that tetra powdered egglaying fry food.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a FYI pea****************s cross.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Add live baby brine shrimp to your feeding schedule. The fry will grow much faster with live food.
Tony


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

this is off topic... but why would peac ock the coc-k won't show up? it is like some kind of filter in this forum?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not necessarily. IME i've had faster growth with increased temperatures to 85 degree's with good feedings of NLS Growth formula and/or Dainichi Baby formula and water changes. Being able to bring new born pea****************s to breeding within 6months of birth. In my past experience with baby bring shrimp live it was a pain in the ass and not worth the trouble.


----------

